# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Call Center là gì?

## hoangmitek

Call Center là gì?
Call center là một hệ thống có chức năng nhận và chuyển tiếp một lượng lớn các cuộc gọi. Call center được tổ chức trong một công ty nhằm tiếp nhận và giải đáp các cuộc gọi đến của khách hàng, cung cấp thông tin cho khách hàng và cũng được sử dụng cho mục đích telemarketing, chăm sóc khách hàng.

Xem thêm hệ thống tổng đài IP phụ vụ Call Center telesales cho mọi doanh nghiệp

Phân loại call center
Inbound Call Center

Tiếp nhận và trả lời thông tin khách hàng từ bên ngoài hướng về Call Center.

Phù hợp với:

Chăm sóc khách hàng.
Tư Vấn và giải đáp khách hàng.
Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật.
Bán hàng.
Outbound Call Center

Nhân viên Call Center chủ động gọi ra cho khách hàng.

Phù hợp với.

Chăm sóc khách hàng.
TeleSales.
Tư vấn bảo hiểm tài chính.

Contact Center là gì?
Contact Center là một hệ thống thông tin hợp nhất giúp kết nối khách hàng với nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng của doanh nghiệp vào đúng thời điểm, Contact Center đang đề cập tới việc một doanh nghiệp có thể quản lý một số lượng lớn các mối quan hệ với khách hàng thông qua điện thoại, website của công ty, chat, email hay tin nhắn, thậm chí là các cuộc thoại video.


Contact Center là hệ thống sẽ giúp cho doanh nghiệp cải thiện hình ảnh và tăng lòng trung thành của khách hàng thông qua việc giải đáp thắc mắc của họ gần như ngay lập tức. Ngoài ra, contact center còn giúp doanh nghiệp hoạt động hiệu quả hơn vì vừa nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ khách hàng lại vừa cắt giảm chi phí hoạt động.

Sự khác biệt giữa Call Center và Contact Center là gì?
Hầu hết mọi người đều quen với khái niệm Call Center, có thể hiểu là một trung tâm liên lạc qua điện thoại với chức năng cơ bản là thực hiện các cuộc gọi ra và gọi vào trong một công ty.

Trong khi đó, Contact Center có thể hiểu là trung tâm liên lạc bằng nhiều hình thức bao gồm thoại, mail, chat, tin nhắn, video, có thể giúp công ty thực hiện các cuộc gọi trong nội bộ và cả phục vụ mục đích chăm sóc khách hàng.

Về cơ bản, mô hình Contact Center mạnh hơn hẳn Call Center ở chỗ cho phép các doanh nghiệp quản lý những khối lượng lớn các loại truy vấn khác nhau như các cuộc gọi chăm sóc khách hàng, các cuộc gọi bán hàng, hay những yêu cầu web chat, đồng thời tích hợp tất cả các truy vấn đó với một phần mềm quản lý quan hệ khách hàng (CRM).

Nói chính xác hơn, Contact Center là một mô hình có khả năng tương tác cao hơn nhiều so với Call Center.

Các công nghệ Contact Center ngày nay giúp giảm chi phí hoạt động cho doanh nghiệp thông qua việc làm trôi chảy các bước trong quy trình kinh doanh.

Đầu tiên, doanh nghiệp không tốn chi phí liên lạc, hội thoại cho bên thứ ba.

Hai là, doanh nghiệp có thể cung cấp thông tin đầy đủ, chính xác cho nhân viên và cả khách hàng.

Cuối cùng,doanh nghiệp sẽ quản lý được cả các cuộc gọi nhỡ, cuộc gọi bị trì hoãn và sau đó chủ động liên lạc với khách hàng, như vậy, doanh nghiệp sẽ không bỏ lỡ một khách hàng nào tìm đến công ty.

Contact Center cải thiện hoạt động của doanh nghiệp như thế nào?
Contact Center có thể được coi là một giải pháp ”tất cả trong một” dành cho việc quản lý các luồng thông tin ra vào doanh nghiệp. Hơn nữa, các nhân viên có thể dễ dàng chăm sóc khách hàng của mình cho dù không ở tại công ty, đây chỉ là một ví dụ cho cách làm việc tiện lợi mà một contact center cung cấp, không có nghĩa công ty có các nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng ngồi không tập trung.

Hệ thống còn hỗ trợ cho việc chăm sóc khách hàng một cách tối đa bằng việc cho phép ghi nhận và truy xuất thông tin khách hàng dễ dàng cho các lần khách hàng gọi đến. Trên hết, Contact Center có giao diện dễ sử dụng đối với các nhân viên chăm sóc khách hàng và các nhà quản lý mặc dù tích hợp rất nhiều tính năng khác nhau.

Khi sử dụng một hệ thống Contact Center, doanh nghiệp sẽ nâng được tỷ lệ đáp ứng các cuộc gọi của khách hàng lên mức cao nhất có thể, và còn có thể hỗ trợ công tác thống kê, nghiên cứu hành vi của khách hàng qua nhiều thông số được ghi nhận lại trong hệ thống. Việc giám sát hiệu quả làm việc của bộ phận chăm sóc khách hàng trở nên dễ dàng và khách quan hơn nhờ vào các con số, nhà quản lý còn có thể lập ra kế hoạch đào tạo cho nhân viên của mình nhờ vào các tính năng ghi nhận của hệ thống này.

Khi doanh nghiệp bạn không đủ nguồn lực để quản lý hết các cuộc gọi, đáp ứng các yêu cầu của khách hàng một cách nhanh chóng nhất thì có lẽ thiết lập một hệ thống Contact Center là một giải pháp đúng đắn và cần thiết.

----------

